# Freemasonry Books



## Mij (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello! My name is Mark. I'm 24, Indian, and live in Georgia. Plan on becoming a mason this year and wanted to know what are some books out there that can give me a good understanding of what the fraternity is about. It'll be greatly appreciated! I look forward getting to know you all......


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 26, 2012)

"The Complete idiots guide to Freemasonry" and "Freemasonry for Dummies", neither is intended as an insult to the reader but perhaps should be titled "for uninformed".


----------



## Mij (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Thanks!


----------



## BroBill (Feb 26, 2012)

I would suggest going by a lodge and talking to some of our brethern. This will give you the additional insight of what Masonry means to individual Masons.


----------



## Mij (Feb 26, 2012)

Appreciate it Bro Bill. I already tried at one lodge, but it didn't work out due to their "personal preference" at their lodge. Will continue to search for another. Once again thanks.


----------



## coachn (Feb 26, 2012)

Mij said:


> Plan on becoming a mason this year and wanted to know what are some books out there that can give me a good understanding of what the fraternity is about. ...



Congratulations to you on your chosen path.

Once you become a Freemason, here are some books that you may want to invest in. 

MM Level - Building Hiram - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 1
EA Level - Building Boaz - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 2
FC Level - Building Athens - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 3
MM Level - Building Janus - Uncommon Catechsim for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 4
MM Level - Building Perpends - Uncommon Aphorisms for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 5
But only if you want a better understanding of the Symbols, the Allegory, the actual Work, the basis behind the Work, and what the Work does to Transform you into a Better Man.

...and "yes" I wrote them.

If you want a taste of what they have to offer, here are two FREE videos based upon the series.

The Coaches Coach: Building Builders - Part 1 (The Coaches Coach on Vimeo) 

The Coaches Coach: Building Builders - Part 2 (Coaches Building Coaches on Vimeo)

Enjoy!

Bro. Coach N


----------



## BroBill (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience, but I'm glad it hasn't affected your attraction to Masonry.  Good luck on your journey and follow your heart!


----------



## coachn (Feb 26, 2012)

Mij said:


> Appreciate it Bro Bill. I already tried at one lodge, but it didn't work out due to their "personal preference" at their lodge. Will continue to search for another. Once again thanks.


What area of GA are you currently living?


----------



## Mij (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! Coachn, thanks you so much! I'm from Dacula. Thanks for the wishes Bro Bill. Appreciate it.


----------



## coachn (Feb 26, 2012)

Mij said:


> Wow! Coachn, thanks you so much! I'm from Dacula.


Ducula... Close enough I think.  I highly recommend that you contact Gate City #2 and ask for guidance.  Please let me know what support you get.

(678) 852-3812 (ask for Donald) 
ContactUs@gatecity2.org 
1690 Peachtree Street NW Atlanta GA / 33.3 mi, 45 mins away
Gate City Lodge No. 2 - Atlanta, GA - Masonic Lodge of Freemasons


----------



## Mij (Feb 26, 2012)

coachn said:


> Ducula... Close enough I think. I highly recommend that you contact Gate City #2 and ask for guidance. Please let me know what support you get.


Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions for books that do not contain degree specific information? I have just under a month until my EA, and I really want to read more about the fraternity without spoiling my initiatory experience. Unfortunately, most books that I see reference the Blue Lodge degrees throughout.


----------



## cemab4y (Mar 21, 2012)

You should get "A Pilgrim's Path" by John Robinson (amazon.com). It was written before he became a Freemason, and contains no esoteric work. It is possibly the finest book ever written about Masonry, by a man who was not a Mason. I recommend it highly.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. I have a copy on its way!


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Mar 25, 2012)

Freemasonry for dummies is a perfect book!


----------



## Mac (Mar 28, 2012)

I think one of the best books a new Mason can buy is the Craft and Its Symbols by Roberts.  Copies are dirt cheap.  If you're in Texas, any time the Grand Merchandiser is around, you can buy a copy for $15 from him.   

The book gives very simple and very accurate descriptions of the symbolism and the work of the degrees without giving anything away that shouldn't be.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Mar 30, 2012)

David Hill said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for books that do not contain degree specific information? I have just under a month until my EA, and I really want to read more about the fraternity without spoiling my initiatory experience. Unfortunately, most books that I see reference the Blue Lodge degrees throughout.


 

How about instead of a book about the symbols, etc. of the Fraternity, a book about the Brothers?
One book I have read and bought for friends and brothers is

George Washington and Benedict Arnold: A Tale of Two Patriots by Gen. Dave Palmer.

Gen. Palmer is a historian who has written many military histories, emphasis on the Revolution. His book about Washington and Arnold is really a lesson in Character and how trails and tribulations reveal the Character beneath the surface. In this book, he looks at Washington and Arnold, who had very similar life experiences, and how each man's character was finally revealed.

it does not delve much into Masonry per say, but I think it does delve into Masonry in that it looks at Character. After all, Masonry is about Making Good Men Better.


----------



## RHS (Apr 19, 2012)

what do you mean "personal preferences"?


----------

